# My taranchula got stung by a taranchula hawk..what do i do???



## lilshorty8614 (May 17, 2004)

hmmmm im not sure if there is anything that I can do for it to become un paralized... can you help?? At least can I give it water?? hmmmm  Email me at Lilshorty8614@aol.com Thanks Oh and by the way, hes been like this for about 2 weeks or so, he's still alive though


----------



## da_illest (May 17, 2004)

hmmm, weird... i'm thinking he either has a tarantula hawk and for some reason let them get near eachother, tried to feed the hawk to the t, or is giving us a scenario to see what he would do if his t was too get stung by one, which shouldn't happen in captivity anyways.. i'm interested in finding out how this happened as well.


----------



## Frostbyte (May 17, 2004)

lilshorty8614 said:
			
		

> Thanks Oh and by the way, hes been like this for about 2 weeks or so, he's still alive though


2 Weeks? Hmm .. dont most of these wasps use the stung prey as a breeding nest for their young? Id be checkin the T for some sort of infestation. I kinda figured you knowing the exact time this happened ( 2 weeks ago ) this was some sort of weird experiment gone wrong.  :? This just makes no sense to me what so ever , but then again maybe I have no sense ..


----------



## Jobe (May 17, 2004)

Frostbyte said:
			
		

> 2 Weeks? Hmm .. dont most of these wasps use the stung prey as a breeding nest for their young? Id be checkin the T for some sort of infestation. I kinda figured you knowing the exact time this happened ( 2 weeks ago ) this was some sort of weird experiment gone wrong.  :? This just makes no sense to me what so ever , but then again maybe I have no sense ..


Well, guess the wasp just didnt burrow and lay its egg yet. I believe the egg laying bit comes after the T is secured in a burrow or something.

But yeah, it would be great to know exactly how the T ended up in this situation...


----------



## David_F (May 18, 2004)

I just read an article about Pepsis wasps somewhere but can't remember where I read it.  In the article it stated that, given time, the tarantula can recover.  I think as long as the wasp didn't lay its egg(s) then the T could possibly survive.  I wish I could remember where I read this and will look for it.  I would say put the T in an ICU and wait it out.  Good luck with it.


----------



## da_illest (May 18, 2004)

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> I just read an article about Pepsis wasps somewhere but can't remember where I read it.  In the article it stated that, given time, the tarantula can recover.  I think as long as the wasp didn't lay its egg(s) then the T could possibly survive.  I wish I could remember where I read this and will look for it.  I would say put the T in an ICU and wait it out.  Good luck with it.


 i wouldn't be suprised, after all the venom's sole purpose is to paralize the T untill the wasp is born, where then the new wasp will have fresh t to eat... if it killed the t the t would probably rot and the egg would too, also the new wasp wouldn't have anything to eat but rotten t.. i read that wasps venom keeps the t alive until the new wasp is born, which then eat's the T alive... if i'm not mistaken the baby wasp is actually stuck to the t until it's a few hours/days/weeks old..


----------



## LAking (May 24, 2004)

Can't say i'm any kind of expert, but my first T was a Pink Zebra Beuty. It was a wild caught that i got from crazy 8's and i had it for at least 3 months, probably closer to 5. One day i come home and my T is dead, with a flat abdomen and a BIG larvae like thing next to it. After further investigation i learn that it was a wasp larvae. So my T was alive and well, even molted since the day i got her, all the while a wasp larvae was growing inside of her until it was big enough to eat its way out. Don't know much about this stuff but i'm guessing we're talking about the same thing. Just my story.


----------

